# Old GE gfi outlet



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I wish I could find a sideways GFI today.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I wish I could find a sideways GFI today.


Look up. :laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Is the egc connected to the neutral on the second image?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I wish I could find a sideways GFI today.


My BiL is always getting stuff like that in clean outs. Most of the time they are brand new. I will look through his stuff and see if he has one around. I think last time I saw one like that I told him to just throw it out, its too old.:no: Never would have guessed someone would still want one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I wish I could find a sideways GFI today.


They're still made under the "Eagle" name.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> They're still made under the "Eagle" name.


I thought Eagle was bought by Cooper and that the name disappeared. I Googled and was directed to Cooper Wiring Devices. Are they still around in some form?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I thought Eagle was bought by Cooper and that the name disappeared. I Googled and was directed to Cooper Wiring Devices. Are they still around in some form?


Hmmm... I don't know. Guess not. You seem to have the scoop. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Big blue sells cooper, and Ive never seen any sideways GFCI receptacles there. But that doesnt mean they dont exist.

~Matt


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have no idea if they are made anymore but Marc is correct in that eagle used to make them that way. I suspect everyone has gone to terminals.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

My inside sales guy looked for me in all the brands they carry and he told me they "used" to make them but he knows of no one that does at this time.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

The funny thing is that back in the late '70s, that GFI probably sold for $25 -$30...not adjusted for inflation!


----------



## superdeez (Sep 13, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I thought Eagle was bought by Cooper and that the name disappeared. I Googled and was directed to Cooper Wiring Devices. Are they still around in some form?


Some Eagle stuff does still seem to exist. Cooper seems to make it all though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2010)

*...*

is the front side plastic or porcelain?


----------



## Babyyoda (Aug 1, 2021)

BIGRED said:


> I took this out today.


How old is this outlet? Anyone know?


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Babyyoda said:


> How old is this outlet? Anyone know?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Babyyoda said:


> How old is this outlet? Anyone know?


How old is this thread? Anyone know?

What are the chances you're a bot/spammer? Anyone know?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Babyyoda said:


> How old is this outlet? Anyone know?


almost 11 years older


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Babyyoda said:


> How old is this outlet? Anyone know?


I have never seen a GFCI like this but it looks like a collectors item or something that belongs in a museum.


----------

